# Need flight escort for rescue dog



## J G (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm trying to find someone who is travelling from Athens to Toronto, Ottawa or Montreal who might be willing to accompany a dog on their flight? All fees associated to the addition would be paid. Any ideas?


----------



## kenny98 (Aug 10, 2015)

have you tried facebook groups? there are several under "flight companions" pet transport etc


----------



## J G (Aug 6, 2015)

I haven't but I will! Do you know any specific ones?


----------

